# 7th Annual Mead Day



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I never heard of this before, but apparently today (8-02-08) is the 7th annual Mead Day. A special recipe is below supposedly for this special day. Not being in raspberry country or cherry country or any fruit country for that matter, I went to the grocery store for the ingredients and came home with a 12 pack of beer instead. Ingredients would cost several $$/bottle or so locally, not counting any value for my award-winning honey! 

Bill Pfeiffer Commorative aka Y2K Commerative recipe

> 8# Raspberries
> 10 # Tart Cherries
> 18-20# Honey
> 3 packages (why 3???) Lalvin B-1122 yeast
> 1-3/4 teaspoon DAP
> 1-1/4 teaspoon Pectic Enzyme

Mix honey and 1 gal (or more) water thoroughly, then cover the fruit with the honey/water. Add water to 6 gal. After 12 hours, add 1 tsp. DAP; 3 days later add rest of DAP & Pectic Enzyme. Leave on fruit for 28 days, rack, rack again at your preferred interval (some 'experts' recommend 3 month intervals). 

If anyone can afford to make this recipe (or feels sorry for me and wants to send some berries & cherries), let me know how it turns out. Sounds tasty so I just might try a gallon batch instead.


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

hey. yeah i saw that too. the cherries wouldn't have been a problem last month. most people around here wouldn't know what raspberries looks like. i thought i would just make what i wanted to. the guy that submitted the recipe wrote "the complete mead maker", i think he always uses more than one packet


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I have The Compleat Meadmaker and don't recall reading why you would want or need to use more than one packet for just a 5 gal. batch. But, then I don't recall a lot of things anymore! A little research is needed maybe this winter when I have time on my hands.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

It is common to use more then packet of yeast in high sugar content meads. Faster and better primary fermentation


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

hey andrew. isn't it because too high of a sugar content, can be too much for the yeast. kind of like putting a tomato plant in pure liquid manure, too much too fast.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

yep, that also


----------

